# Bucks in trucks 2021



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Buck on a jeep work?


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Heck yeah that works! Nice!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Buck on a jeep work?
> 
> View attachment 794688


It works only because there’s blood running down the windshield lol. Great pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

10/25/21 - Saskatchewan


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Al’s Saskatchewan buck in the SXS:










Oops! Never got a pic of Elaine’s buck going for a ride.


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

Guess I’ll get in on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Halloween buck in truck


----------



## ShedAntler (Oct 20, 2011)

10/27/21 Midland County


----------



## mpacella (Apr 27, 2011)

10-28-21


----------



## LITTLECLEO (Apr 14, 2015)

10/27 Hillsdale private


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

10-27
12 point, 184 lbs
Kalkaska co. State land!
YaHoo!!


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

How about bucks in gators? 10/30, AM hunt, 9 point 17 inch inside


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

lots of bucks that got hammered need to be added!!!!


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

View attachment 796226
View attachment 796226


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

My 16 year old nephew got his first bow kill last night 9pt


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Yooper bucks!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

My 2021 edition









Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

BucksandDucks said:


> My 2021 edition
> View attachment 797346
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


. Born together, die together. Awesome


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)




----------

